# Win&Win Pro Accent Limbs?



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

A thread on one of the UK boards, suggesting the WinEx limbs may be discontinued, got me to visit the W&W web site. They list the new Pro Accent between the INNO Power and the WinEx, implying they are a near top of the line design.

Anyone actually seen a pair, shot them, know anything about them or are they too new to have any feedback? Inquiring (archery) minds want to know! (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Pro Accent limbs have a foam core with carbon fibers mixed in it. Also, they have a much increased curve of the limbs in comparizson to Winex. They are a good compromise between speed and stability, offically sligtly slower than Winex and Inno Power but much faster than Everest Pro (SF, EXE), and retail price positioning corresponds to speed positioning. Those that have purchased them are quite satisfied about their perfomancies.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Thank you Vittorio. That's exactly the information I was looking for.

Dave


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

Vittorio said:


> They are a good compromise between speed and stability, offically sligtly slower than Winex and Inno Power but much faster than Everest Pro (SF, EXE), .


I might be mistaken but I was sure in another post on here or SAG that you mentioned Everest Pro were faster than Winex. I was kind of proud to hear that


----------



## RaptorX (Dec 28, 2007)

I will be shooting the New ProAccent Limbs next week, with a second of my ProAccent Risers (the first has Inno Limbs), the ProAccents will be same # rating, and as I tune to it, it will be fun to see the difference.

Not sure about the winex faze out, but the new ProA limbs sound good, can't wait to shoot them. I'll post a comparison them here (same riser, same DW hopefully), and we'll see what happnes.....:wink:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Looking forward to hearing your report Raptor!

Dave


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Canjapan2003 said:


> I might be mistaken but I was sure in another post on here or SAG that you mentioned Everest Pro were faster than Winex. I was kind of proud to hear that


Sometime the past tends to kill me...:embara::embara:

OK, the story is like this, in my undrstanding of the Win & Win development of their limbs and without any official info from them:

1) Everest Pro were out toghther with XQ1 first generation, and were slower than them, but faster than Sinerzy. Very good limbs, but totally ignored by the market.
2) XQ1 second (flat) generation were much slower than first generation and slower than Everest Pro
3) Winex first generation was sligtly faster than XQ1 second generation, but still slower than XQ1 first generation, so also sligtly slower or similar to Everest Pro
4) Then Everest pro de-volved in slower generation and cheaper versions (SF Carbon and EXE Master), Winex in a faster one, and then Inno appeared, at the beginning slower than Winex, but Inno by themselves have now seen at least 3 generations with different performancies and drawing curves, and are surely on the top of Win & Win range for speed. 
5) At ATA W&W declared that Pro Accent were 1 to 2 fps slower than Winex, but now they are probably close to the same level of speed. 

What is important to understand is that all manufacturers continue to slightly change their limbs batch after batch and year after year, in search of better performancies, better stability, and/or lower cost. For instance, Pro Accent limbs have changed a lot in curve design from those shown at the ATA show in January... 
This is the reason why any comparison in limbs is strictly relative to the moment it has been done and to the exact pair of limb that has been compared to another one. General referencies about speed existing in the market are therefore strictly related to new limbs as sold in the shops in that specific moment. Generally.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Just my $.02 worth but I think every recurve shooter (modern ILF version) should read the above from Vittorio. It should give second thoughts to every archery who worries, agonizes or frets about having the fastest limbs, loosing or gaining a few fps or is considering trading off a good set of limbs because the latest and greatest from XYZ company are supposed to be 5 fps faster.

Heck, take any set-up you like of riser and limbs and let two people with the same draw length shoot it through a chronograph. You will probably get 3-5 fps difference just because no two people are exactly alike and will have different releases if nothing else.

Thanks for the information and wisdom, Vittorio!

Dave


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

Vittorio said:


> Sometime the past tends to kill me...:embara::embara:
> 
> OK, the story is like this, in my undrstanding of the Win & Win development of their limbs and without any official info from them:
> 
> ...


I didn't realize there was so much change within a model line. 
Surprising that a manufacturer would retool to detune there product. Unless that is how they keep the current model on top. 
I know I'm going to get pooh poohed for this but is there a way to determine what generation the EP's I have or any limb in the WinWin line is? That might be useful information for people shopping the used market.


----------

